# Roboterbausatz, wo gibts so was?



## MRT (1 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand von euch wo man Roboterbausätze bekommt?
Ich hab bei Conrad nachgesehen und gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden?
Muss ja nicht unbedingt so wie auf dem Bild sein, vielleicht hat von euch jemand so was rumliegen und braucht es nicht mehr!


----------



## volker (1 Dezember 2005)

*ein etwas kleineres bild hätte es auch getan.* :wink: 

auf der suche nach infos für meine selbstbau cnc-fräse habe ich hier viele gute infos gefunden.

http://www.roboternetz.de

son 'echten' robi wird man wohl nicht fürn appel undn ei kriegen.
ich weiss ja nicht was du vorhast.


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Dezember 2005)

Hallo MRT,
schreib doch mal was Du vorhast.


----------



## MRT (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Ich weiß umsonst bekommt heute nichts mehr, außer den tod und der kostet das Leben!

Ich suche sowas ähnliches wie einen Roboter der z.B.: Von einen Platz was hollt und an einen anderen Platz wieder hinstellt! Sollte ca. 30 x 30 cm haben! Ich hab auch bei ebay schon nachgesehen aber nichts passendes gefunden!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung was Sie genau machen wollen aber zu 
Übungs- und Demonstrationszwecken könnte das
hier was sein:

http://www.metallbaukasten.de/marklin/roboter.html

Gibt es nur noch gebraucht, z. B. hin- und wieder bei 
ebay, ist aber mit 180 bis 250 EUR ziemlich teuer.

Weiter gibt es von Fischertechnik Roboterbausätze,
sind aber alle in höherer Preisklasse:

https://secure.ugfischer.com/ftshop/index.aspx?check=1&KatID=8&sprache=de&suchtext=&ArtID=

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## MRT (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo! 
Sowas hab ich gemeint!
http://www.fischertechnik.de/de/
Produkte->Industrie


----------



## marlob (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

guck mal unter 

http://www.science-shop.de/artikel/775748

Ist ein Bausatz für ca 50 Euro und hat einen Mikrocontroller den du in C, oder Basic oder Assembler programmieren kannst.

mfg
marlob


----------



## marlob (2 Dezember 2005)

auf der selben seite wie oben angegeben unter Roboterbausätze finden sich auch noch andere Roboter bis zu ca. 100 Euro

mfg

marlob


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

noch ein Anbieter von Fertigmodellen mit Fischertechnik:

http://www.andor-service.de/

Vieel grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2005)

Vom Preis her voll daneben aber technisch ein schönes Spielzeug ;o)

http://www.christiani.de/index.php/cPath/611_466/Robotertechnik.html

http://www.christiani.de/product_info.php/cPath/611_466/products_id/1158/Scorbot-ER-4u.html


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2005)

EBAY im September:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Roboter-Rob...543806075QQcategoryZ40517QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MRT (4 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Danke!


----------



## workwind (28 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Wir haben einen neuen Roboterbausatz entwickelt 







Der Roboter *Nibo* hat drei Mikrocontroller: Einen ATmega128 und zwei ATtiny44. 
Fünf IR Sensoren dienen zur Hindernisvermeidung. 
Auf der Unterseite der Hauptplatine befinden sich vier Reflexlichtschranken um Linien zu folgen und Abgründen auszuweichen. 

Weitere Informationen gibt es unter
http://nibo.nicai-systems.de

Viel Spaß!


----------

